# Great Beach Reads by T.C. Beacham



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

It's great that there's a place like The Book Bazaar. I really appreciate the opportunity to introduce these ebooks. My website has links to book pages at Amazon, Smashwords and Barnes and Noble - soon available in the ibookstore too.











ESCAPING CELIA is the story of Carly O'Shea, whose long-awaited solo vacation is derailed when her mother, aunt, and wacky cousin Celia invade her seaside cottage. Stir in a snarly runaway teen, a hot guitar player, a cool Southern boy, a gun-toting matron, and a wise boardwalk barista-and you've got the kind of summer stew that gives everybody heartburn!











LEAVE ME GASPING is the first title in a series featuring gutsy female sleuth Del Jakes, a high-stakes mystery that pairs feminine sensibilities with sleek, fast-paced storytelling.

A childhood friend is missing and Del travels home to coastal Florida to help. In a whirlwind of clues and revelations, the sleuth and her cohorts move from a grungy marina grill to a luxurious waterfront enclave; Sound side towns to Gulf side mangrove thickets; suspicion to trust; despair to hope-and grief to love.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

TC,

One question if I may.  Do you know either page count (if you've published the paperback) or the number of kindle locations in the books?


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

scarlet said:


> TC,
> 
> One question if I may. Do you know either page count (if you've published the paperback) or the number of kindle locations in the books?


Hi Scarlet 

I haven't published paperbacks yet, mainly because I've had a lot of agent interest and am still hoping to find one who doesn't mind that I want to keep electronic rights.

Also don't have my own titles on my Kindle (guess I should), but they're both about 57000 words.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

TC Beacham said:


> Hi Scarlet
> 
> I haven't published paperbacks yet, mainly because I've had a lot of agent interest and am still hoping to find one who doesn't mind that I want to keep electronic rights.
> 
> Also don't have my own titles on my Kindle (guess I should), but they're both about 57000 words.


Thanks.

And no-one here expects an author to own a kindle, we like them anyways.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

That's very true since this author doesn't own a Kindle and they haven't kicked me out yet.  

Your books certainly sound good.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And no-one here expects an author to own a kindle, we like them anyways.


I own a Kindle 2, just haven't put my own books on them.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> That's very true since this author doesn't own a Kindle and they haven't kicked me out yet.
> 
> Your books certainly sound good.


Thanks a lot!

(I do have a Kindle 2 and definitely recommend it.)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> That's very true since this author doesn't own a Kindle and they haven't kicked me out yet.
> 
> Your books certainly sound good.


You don't own a kindle? Gee, never knew that. But I still like you!

TC, I'm going to download samples of both books before I commit to buying.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

scarlet said:


> You don't own a kindle? Gee, never knew that. But I still like you!
> 
> TC, I'm going to download samples of both books before I commit to buying.


I always get samples too - even from authors I read all the time.

Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

@ scarlet- Nope, I don't own an actual Kindle.   I have since they made it available downloaded Kindle for PC which is very cool as I can get books and samples from Kindle boarders. I even sampled my own and almost bought it until I remembered...doh! I wrote it so it's somewhere on the HD.

The samples are very good TC and despite the fact that I have books from many genres on my shelves, I am very hard to get to read something new so your samples really did draw me in.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> @ scarlet- Nope, I don't own an actual Kindle.  I have since they made it available downloaded Kindle for PC which is very cool as I can get books and samples from Kindle boarders. I even sampled my own and almost bought it until I remembered...doh! I wrote it so it's somewhere on the HD.
> 
> The samples are very good TC and despite the fact that I have books from many genres on my shelves, I am very hard to get to read something new so your samples really did draw me in.


Thanks Sierra09 - that's really nice to know!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I downloaded the sample for Leave Me Gasping. Started it on the train ride home last night, and was annoyed that I couldn't immediately download the rest because I get no whispernet on the subway. Bought the book as soon as I got home and I'm about 50% through and really enjoying it!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Any plans to run a sale later?  I generally don't pay more than $3 for Indie works. I'd go broke at the rate I read.  

I am a woman; although, how smart I am is really subjective.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I downloaded the sample for Leave Me Gasping. Started it on the train ride home last night, and was annoyed that I couldn't immediately download the rest because I get no whispernet on the subway. Bought the book as soon as I got home and I'm about 50% through and really enjoying it!


I'm thrilled that you like it! Thanks for telling me.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Any plans to run a sale later? I generally don't pay more than $3 for Indie works. I'd go broke at the rate I read.
> 
> I am a woman; although, how smart I am is really subjective.


Do authors ever provide Smashwords coupons here?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

TC Beacham said:


> Do authors ever provide Smashwords coupons here?


Yup.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Yup.


Hmm, maybe I could generate discount coupons for members - and offer you a free ESCAPING CELIA, since you already bought LEAVE ME GASPING. Thanks so much for taking the leap!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

After collecting info from ereaders here, I've decided to make these books available for $2.99, at least for a while. The change has been made at Smashwords.com, but Amazon will take a couple of days.

If the books don't get stuck in republishing at Amazon, I'll keep experimenting with the price in the coming months.

When shopping for myself I'm usually drawn to indie books in the $3 to $6 range if I am able to sample, and have paid up to $9.99 for well-known authors, but mostly pay $6 to $7 for those.

It's been so interesting to read and learn from these boards!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I missed this thread the first time around so I'm glad you bumped it.  Both books sound interesting, once the sale price shows up on Amazon, I'll probably just go ahead and buy them both without sampling.  When I'll *read* them is another story... 

And I really like the cover for Escaping Celia, very nice!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

PS - when I posted a couple of hours ago, the prices were still at the original price.  They're at $2.99 now, FYI...


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I missed this thread the first time around so I'm glad you bumped it. Both books sound interesting, once the sale price shows up on Amazon, I'll probably just go ahead and buy them both without sampling. When I'll *read* them is another story...
> 
> And I really like the cover for Escaping Celia, very nice!


Thanks for your interest Steph, and I'm so glad you like the cover! The sea always inspires me.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Steph H said:


> PS - when I posted a couple of hours ago, the prices were still at the original price. They're at $2.99 now, FYI...


Wow, that was quick! Only one day.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

It's been a week since the new price went into effect and I want to thank the posters of kindle boards for inspiring me to experiment! (Sales have shot up.)

Don't know if I'll go lower because I'm not sure bargain-basement prices are a good thing for indie authors in the long run, but we'll see...

Thanks for all the inspiration and information everyone! I tend to read a lot more than I post here, and I'm always learning something new.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR KINDLE LOVERS! 

The good news is my books finally made their way from Smashwords to Barnes & Noble. The bad news is they're listed at the original price. 

I'm hoping the new price will eventually show up, but wonder if I need to do something.

Anyone have experience with such a situation?


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And no-one here expects an author to own a kindle, we like them anyways.


I always wondered if other authors have Kindles. I really like mine although I've only had it since last Father's Day. Come to think of it, none of my own stuff is on it. My favorite Kindle reads so far have been Robinson Crusoe and Wet Desert.

By the way, to all those on the same side of the International Date Line as I am -- Have a Happy New Year! For the others, hope your new year started off cool...

edit: TC, my BN date came and went with no sign of any Dave Conifer ebooks over there.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> I always wondered if other authors have Kindles.


I don't have a Kindle. Love and appreciate the e-factor and availability to readers, but I'm really just a little obsessed with owning, holding, folding, and creasing books. And the book smell. Books books books.

Oh - and I love Kindle owners, obviously. 

TC - your books sound like a lot of fun!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Am I the only one who has an unrelenting urge to start a thread called "Smart Fiction for Fun Women" ?  It sounds so sexist...


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> I don't have a Kindle. Love and appreciate the e-factor and availability to readers, but I'm really just a little obsessed with owning, holding, folding, and creasing books. And the book smell. Books books books.
> 
> Oh - and I love Kindle owners, obviously.
> 
> TC - your books sound like a lot of fun!


Thanks Kristen - I hope they're fun!

I know what you mean about holding books. Got my Kindle with travel in mind and have used it constantly since the first day. Really surprising!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> Am I the only one who has an unrelenting urge to start a thread called "Smart Fiction for Fun Women" ? It sounds so sexist...


LOL

Actually, that description works just as well for my stuff. Maybe I should rethink it!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

T.C.
I just finished _Escaping Celia_ and really enjoyed it. It was the perfect reading for the last day of Christmas vacation. I live in lower Bucks County, PA and have often vacationed at the Jersey shore, so I felt right at home in the novel. Thank you!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Margaret said:


> T.C.
> I just finished _Escaping Celia_ and really enjoyed it. It was the perfect reading for the last day of Christmas vacation. I live in lower Bucks County, PA and have often vacationed at the Jersey shore, so I felt right at home in the novel. Thank you!


Hi Margaret 

I'm thrilled to know you liked Escaping Celia. Thank-you for telling me!

Feel free to add a brief comment at Amazon and/or Smashwords if you want to. While I've received very nice emails about my books, nobody has left a comment/review for Escaping Celia yet.

Thanks again - you made my day!!

TC


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

TC Beacham said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR KINDLE LOVERS!
> 
> The good news is my books finally made their way from Smashwords to Barnes & Noble. The bad news is they're listed at the original price.
> 
> ...


Update for others who publish at Smashwords:

Mark Coker says B&N is updated weekly so if you change your Smashwords price it will eventually show up at B&N.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, it's true that price changes at Smashwords eventually show up at Barnes and Noble. Now if I can just get B&N to add categories and subcategories...

Wish there was a category called BEACH READS, since these books were written with beach reading in mind!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I have mentioned elsewhere that I'm horrible at writing reviews, but I will try to do one for Escaping Celia for you later today, TC. I read it a couple of weeks ago, and it was a fun read, I quite enjoyed it!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I have mentioned elsewhere that I'm horrible at writing reviews, but I will try to do one for Escaping Celia for you later today, TC. I read it a couple of weeks ago, and it was a fun read, I quite enjoyed it!


Thanks a lot Steph - it makes me very happy to know that you enjoyed Escaping Celia! That's the best part about publishing.

I'm horrible at reviews too but someone here mentioned that comments are just as good as reviews, maybe even more helpful, and I thought that was an interesting point.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Woo-hoo! I got my first review for Escaping Celia and I'm tickled pink. Thank-you for such a wonderful review, Steph H!!! 

I learned here on kindleboards that it's best not to count on family/friends for reviews but to wait for real reviews, and I'm so happy that I did. It means a lot to me that someone I've never met enjoyed Escaping Celia enough to write such a review. I'll be smiling all day long!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll bet a lot of people are thinking about the beach while digging out from all the big snows!

Someone suggested that I advertise my beach reads on boomj.com for Generation Jones and Boomer readers who get away to the beach during the winter, but that site has a message saying it will return in 2010. I've never been to boomj before, so don't know what it's all about - anyone know what happened to the site and whether or not it is actually coming back?


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

I want to share two short articles written to inspire writers...

*Writing Fiction - Find Inspiration in a Primal Place*

http://ezinearticles.com/?Writing-Fiction---Find-Inspiration-in-a-Primal-Place&id=3321533

*Women's Memoir Writing - The Powerful Girl You Were*

http://ezinearticles.com/?Womens-Memoir-Writing---The-Powerful-Girl-You-Were&id=3290433

What do you think of ezinearticles? I decided to contribute because I was always stumbling upon something good there when googling.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

HAPPY ALMOST SPRING 

I'm pleased to say that Leave Me Gasping has received another 5-star rating at Amazon, 
and also to announce a $.99 SPRING SPECIAL for both beach reads!

Kindle Books: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-url?_encoding=UTF8&search-type=ss&index=digital-text&field-author=T.C.%20Beacham

Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/tcbeacham
(Coupon codes: GQ47Q for Leave Me Gasping, PV37C for Escaping Celia)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

While I have both books already (still haven't read Gasping yet though!), I had just recommended Escaping Celia to my sister yesterday since she has a Kindle now. Hopefully she'll get in on your special, too.   Very nice of you to offer it!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

kinbr said:


> Thanks so much for the Spring Special! Your books have been on my wish list. I'll be buying both!


Thank YOU! Still figuring out the marketing - but I'm in a Spring mood and figure it's a good time for a special.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Steph H said:


> While I have both books already (still haven't read Gasping yet though!), I had just recommended Escaping Celia to my sister yesterday since she has a Kindle now. Hopefully she'll get in on your special, too.  Very nice of you to offer it!


Thanks so much for your support and recommendation - the best part about indie publishing is hearing from readers and knowing they like the books enough to tell others about them!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Almost Spring - two new 5-star reviews, one for each book!!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I finally took the time to look your books up and I just purchased both of them. Looking forward to adding them to my TBR pile. I could use a little beach time so maybe one of them will be my next read. Thanks for offering the spring special!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I finally took the time to look your books up and I just purchased both of them. Looking forward to adding them to my TBR pile. I could use a little beach time so maybe one of them will be my next read. Thanks for offering the spring special!


Thank-you KindleGirl - I really hope you enjoy them!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

After a couple of weeks I can report that the $.99 Spring Special has been a big hit! 

Who knew?! (Oh yeah, I guess you kindle lovers did. lol)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
Today's featured author

Monday: T.C. Beacham - LEAVE ME GASPING

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
> Today's featured author
> 
> Monday: T.C. Beacham - LEAVE ME GASPING
> ...


Thanks so much Edward and Gregory!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

A GREAT BIG THANK-YOU to all those who helped make my Spring Special a success - it's been thrilling to see such sales and rankings!

(I'll have to wait and see what happens now that the sale is over.)


SUMMER IS FINALLY HERE - time to stock up on beach reads and sunscreen!

This year is bittersweet for me. I'm usually so happy when summer arrives but this year I am heartsick over what has happened to the Gulf of Mexico. I have loved the sea all my life and find it unbearable to even look at the photos of wildlife covered in oil.  I want to help in some way and am donating 10% of my proceeds from these books (and upcoming books) to the conservation of our oceans and wetlands.

Please keep the Gulf situation in your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Though I still don't know how they decide these things, I'm thrilled that Amazon is running a special on my title, ESCAPING CELIA!


----------



## Noni (May 1, 2010)

Read Escaping Celia. Loved it! Will try the other one.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Noni said:


> Read Escaping Celia. Loved it! Will try the other one.


Thanks for telling me, Noni - hearing from happy readers is the best part about publishing. I'm so glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Huh. So amazon will just up and do a special without even a note? Didn't know that. Interesting... These books indeed look like beach reads~!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

bvlarson said:


> Huh. So amazon will just up and do a special without even a note? Didn't know that. Interesting... These books indeed look like beach reads~!


Seems so, I didn't get a note - but I sure appreciate the special!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, I got a nice write-up in a place I didn't know about - check out Untreed Reads:

http://www.untreedreads.com/?p=1505


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi TC,

I thoroughly enjoyed Leave Me Gasping it - read it one sitting! 

Review:

_"Del Jakes is ready to cast off her widow's weeds and start living again when she is pulled in to help investigate the disappearance of a childhood friend.

The author's website is great-beach-reads.com, but this is more than just a book for the beach. It's great holiday/vacation reading regardless of the season and location. I read Leave Me Gasping in one sitting, curled up on the couch in front of the fire. 
A fast-paced and entertaining mystery. Check it out."_

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Hi TC,
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed Leave Me Gasping it - read it one sitting!
> 
> ...


Thank-you Vicki!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

So happy to find a very nice new review for ESCAPING CELIA!

I've been unexpectedly busy in the last few weeks and will be in the near future, which leaves very little time for promotion. Both books are available for $.99 for now--the quickest and best promotional move I've found so far.

Best wishes to my fellow authors and fellow Kindle readers!

TC


----------

